# HAMRADIO MARKET > ตลาดนัดเปิดท้าย >  ขาย cpu intel 1155 core i3 2100 (3.10ghz)

## holiday

ปิดกระทู้ ขายแล้วครับ ขอบคุณ hamradio ครับ

ขาย cpu intel 1155 core i3 2100 (3.10ghz)  


ราคา 2,050 บาท 
ต่าย 088-6108194

ems+50บาท

สภาพสวย ใช้งานได้ปกติ ประกันหมดประกันใจ 7 วัน 
ทดสอบและรับของ นนทบุรี สะพานพระราม5/คลองเตย

----------

